# iPad rage



## Foxbat (Mar 25, 2020)

Just a few weeks ago, I decided to invest in an iPad. It’s actually quite handy and I’m growing to like it but there’s one thing that really, really annoys me about it. It’s this predictive text or whatever it’s called. I bloody detest it.

Example: I just posted in the movies section about Le Mans 66 and realised (just before the edit limit) that it said Enron Ferrari instead of Enzo. It also keeps firing out random full stops and capitals whenever it feels like it.

 Please can somebody tell me how to switch this incredibly irritating and utterly useless feature off before I decided to use this iPad as surrogate toilet paper.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 25, 2020)

A quick look at mine seems to suggest going to settings, general, keyboard, and inside there are many on/off options, including autocorrect and auto-capitalisation.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 25, 2020)

Go to Settings→General→Keyboard, and slide the *Predictive* switch to OFF. 
Works on an iPhone, anyway...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 25, 2020)

Too late, squiddy.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks folks. That sounds exactly what I’m looking for. 

edit: Yay! It’s done. I was looking in the general settings before but for some reason, never noticed the keyboard bit. Must be my age....


----------



## Pyan (Mar 25, 2020)

HoopyFrood said:


> Too late, squiddy.


Yes - I took the time to look up the correct alt code for an arrow, rather than lazily using commas...


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 25, 2020)

Ouch! Third-degree there, Hoops.


----------



## elvet (Mar 25, 2020)

pyan said:


> Go to Settings→General→Keyboard, and slide the *Predictive* switch to OFF.
> Works on an iPhone, anyway...


Thanks for that. I found a bunch of other useful controls. All this time, I've been fighting unwanted caps and other punctuation.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 25, 2020)

pyan said:


> Yes - I took the time to look up the correct alt code for an arrow, rather than lazily using commas...


 
I'm sure your fancy arrows will bring you solace in your loser second place.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 25, 2020)

HoopyFrood said:


> I'm sure your fancy arrows will bring you solace in your loser second place.


_Parva leves capiunt animas..._


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 26, 2020)

My ipad (or perhaps more accurate...Apple) rage has reached new heights. After getting the advice on the keyboard, I decided the best thing to do was get a user manual. Sounds simple? Aye right!

I discovered it was available via apple books...but I would have to hand over a wad of personal information to get it. Here’s the rub...I don’t want to buy anything through their stores. The manual is a free download so it is both unreasonable and unacceptable to demand personal information from me. What right do they have to know where I live? I don’t want to use their maps or location finder so they don’t need this.

I have always avoided apple products in the past because I never trusted the company. I have a long memory and remember their constant whining when microsoft was the dominant force. Apple have become what they once whined about. Furthermore, they have often been at odds with the US government about refusing to access information on iphones. They sanctimoniously and pompously boast of their defence of privacy but miss the most obvious point. What’s the best way to protect an individual’s privacy? Not to have that information in the first place.

If I buy a product, I expect access to an instruction manual and don’t expect to have to trade it for personal information.

This is my first and last apple product. I should have followed my instinct.

Apple: designed by hypocrites, run by hypocrites, marketed by hypocrites


----------



## elvet (Mar 26, 2020)

@Foxbat I use my iPad pro as a my laptop, so it is my main internet connection when I am at home. I do all my writing on it, too (with the Pages app). Because of that, I have always used a case and attached keyboard instead of the screen one. They are easy to find and come in a wide range of prices. The one I have now is the "Logi' brand. Logitech Tablet Accessories for iPad & Android, Mobile Accessories


----------



## Pyan (Mar 26, 2020)

I've a Windows PC, an Android tablet and an iPhone - odds of all three going down at the same time should be minimal...


----------



## mosaix (Mar 26, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> My ipad (or perhaps more accurate...Apple) rage has reached new heights. After getting the advice on the keyboard, I decided the best thing to do was get a user manual. Sounds simple? Aye right!
> 
> I discovered it was available via apple books...but I would have to hand over a wad of personal information to get it. Here’s the rub...I don’t want to buy anything through their stores. The manual is a free download so it is both unreasonable and unacceptable to demand personal information from me. What right do they have to know where I live? I don’t want to use their maps or location finder so they don’t need this.
> 
> ...



Make up the personal info., FB. Or give the personal details of someone you don't like.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 26, 2020)

mosaix said:


> Make up the personal info., FB. Or give the personal details of someone you don't like.


I’m obviously really naive. I never thought of that

Thinking more about it, here’s my latest gripe. When you get an iPad, it comes with a plethora of apps that are, obviously, designed to make you spend more money. If they can install all these, then there’s nothing to stop them installing the user manual as well. 
But it doesn’t matter any more because it’s official. I have nowt but contempt for apple’s shoddy business practice. I’d complain to them directly but they’d probably want my shoe size, where my mother was born and my sexual orientation before I could do so. Best thing in my book is never to do business with this company again. 

I feel better now


----------



## Pyan (Mar 26, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> ...they’d probably want my shoe size, where my mother was born and my sexual orientation before I could do so


To which you reply 14, Mars and parthenogenesis - I bet they'll still try to sell you things...


----------



## .matthew. (Mar 26, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> Here’s the rub...I don’t want to buy anything through their stores.





Foxbat said:


> When you get an iPad, it comes with a plethora of apps that are, obviously, designed to make you spend more money.



That's kinda Apple's whole deal, along with overpricing for style (which I'll admit does look and feel nice but is horribly disproportionate to its value).


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 26, 2020)

.matthew. said:


> That's kinda Apple's whole deal, along with overpricing for style (which I'll admit does look and feel nice but is horribly disproportionate to its value).


You're absolutely right. The hardware is well designed and I like it a lot. I don't like the business philosophy behind that hardware one little bit.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Apr 10, 2020)

I get predictive text on my Andriod / Amazon Fire tablet, it is one of the bane's of my life, I hate it, I type in a long sentence and half the words change, I just typed in bane and came out band and the second time babe, I am always having to correct things!!!


----------



## dask (Apr 10, 2020)

I really like my iPad. I got it for free because a friend of my dropped it and cracked the screen. No big deal. I also enjoy the predictive text feature. Wouldn't turn it off even if I knew how. As for the apps I use what I want especially iBooks. There's some free sf including some issues of Astounding from the early 1930s I downloaded. Maybe not for everyone but for me iPad is a great fit.


----------



## .matthew. (Apr 10, 2020)

BigBadBob141 said:


> I get predictive text on my Andriod / Amazon Fire tablet, it is one of the bane's of my life, I hate it, I type in a long sentence and half the words change, I just typed in bane and came out band and the second time babe, I am always having to correct things!!!



I'm still trying to figure out how if I type "the" my phone is able to predict an entire opening sentence from a short story I wrote a few years ago... on a computer... one word at a time.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 10, 2020)

It’s true that there is some free stuff available but I refuse to use those applications. Why, you may ask...because if stuff is free, there is absolutely no need for apple to have either my personal details or my credit card number. And while  it’s true you don’t need to input CC details for free stuff, you still need to record personal information. Not acceptable.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 15, 2020)

Once again, Apple’s utter stupidity causes me grief. I wanted to lock the orientation of the screen of my iPad but refuse to give Apple any personal details so therefore I cannot download the manual. At first, I thought common sense could prevail. Where could it be, I wondered. Of course! In the settings menu. Wrong! After faffing  about for a while, I decided to search the internet. Touch the bottom of the screen and swipe up, the guru said. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Sweet F. A.

After some more faffing about I discovered that it all depends on model type. My orientation lock was available after swiping diagonally downward from the top right corner. Of course! It all makes sense.....if you’ve got a telepathic link to Apple HQ.

It’s a  setting! Put it in the settings menu, you bunch of morons!

And this example of inconsistent idiocy, folks, is why I will never buy another Apple product again. What the hell is the point of making good quality hardware only to have an operating system updated by a random number of monkeys making random changes in the hope of gaining a few more bananas.....or should that be iBananas.


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2020)

pyan said:


> To which you reply 14, Mars and parthenogenesis - I bet they'll still try to sell you things...


Presumably, very large shoes for the ants from Mars?


Foxbat said:


> I wanted to lock the orientation of the screen of my iPad


I was using an iPad for work a few weeks ago and it took me almost an hour to work out how to do exactly that! Why so difficult? I knew it must be possible but the settings are so complicated. 

I was using it outdoors, so I also had to spend another hour turning everything that I didn't require off otherwise the battery would never last. As you say, there are so many different apps running in the background that are pointless and trivial, but all use up battery power quickly. (And yes, I also had two power packs!)


----------



## dask (Aug 15, 2020)

Feel bad you guys are having so much trouble. I really like my iPad. Of course, I don’t use it for work or anything but for what I do it’s a lot easier than my Amazon Fire tablet.


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2020)

First, I wouldn't know to call it "orientation lock" if I searched. Second, I just expected it to be easier to find - go to settings, find it next to turn down volume. Not a requirement to search it online. I don't think I opened the control centre that way, I found some other way. Third, I may have exaggerated the "an hour" part.


----------



## dask (Aug 15, 2020)

Dave said:


> First, I wouldn't know to call it "orientation lock"


Same here. I only used it because that’s what Foxbat called it. Yes, you’re right, it should be located in settings. I did have this problem months ago and was able to discover the control center but like both of you it took me a while. Not that it matters but a yahoo search of “how to unlock a screen on iPad“ will yield the same result I got for “orientation lock”.


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2020)

I think the iPad is good too, far better than the alternative tablets that mimic it. I think Foxbat's main problem is with Apple's marketing and business model, and he is far from alone there: it's practically a standing joke about Apple selling products and accessories that will only work with each other. I also think that their settings and controls are too complicated. My iPhone has about three or four different volume controls in different places which you need to find and adjust to lower ringtones. It may even be more than that. It isn't user friendly and if I have difficulty using it, and I consider my self fairly techie, I'm sure that others will have more difficulty.


----------



## .matthew. (Aug 15, 2020)

Well, I don't know about the iPad but I can't believe the lock isn't just on the dropdown 'menu' like on android tablets and phones.

On a lighter note, Apple are getting sued for unfair app store practices by Epic Games. Unfortunately, despite my disgust for most things Apple does, them wanting to take a cut of profits from stuff sold on their devices doesn't seem that wrong to me. Yes, I think people should NOT use their devices because of this stuff, but Apple themselves shouldn't be punished for what almost every country in the world does (basically it's VAT).

Also, I'm finding it really hard to get behind Epic Games, who while I like that they give out free games (if only to build their market share), are possibly more morally reprehensible than Apple. Epic Games created Fortnite from the ground up (before development began) by hiring a bunch of addiction specialists and child psychologists and figuring out how best to get children addicted to their title so they could start bleeding them dry with digital currency transactions...


----------



## dask (Aug 17, 2020)

Here’s a screenshot of settings in my old iPad, OS10:




Evidently at one time you could access what is now referred to as “orientation lock” in settings, at least I assume that’s what “Lock Rotation“ is referring to.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Aug 17, 2020)

I notice nobody has mentioned the Apple Mac computer - i.e. not the iPhone, not the iPad - of which I've had four since 1995, all of them the best computers ever made.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 17, 2020)

dask said:


> Here’s a screenshot of settings in my old iPad, OS10:
> View attachment 68130
> Evidently at one time you could access what is now referred to as “orientation lock” in settings, at least I assume that’s what “Lock Rotation“ is referring to.


This is the most infuriating thing about the iPad. It varies from model to model. I don’t know how to take a screenshot (it probably differs from model to model) but my general settings does not have this. As I said earlier: home screen, swipe diagonally down from top right to get it. 

Edit: my model does not have a side switch and yours says to use this to operate the lock.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 17, 2020)

Figured it out how to take a screenie.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 17, 2020)

The padlock next to the crescent moon is the orientation lock.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Aug 17, 2020)

Part of me says I should be grateful to live in a time where I can access the majority of the collective works and wisdom of human history at the touch of a button on a sophisticated device which, not 50 years ago, was the stuff of SF.

Then, there's part of me that screams at the sky that this piece of crap is so limited in customization, that it's logo is surely a reflection of the deal with Satan Steve Jobs surely made, and I can't believe I let my wife talk me into getting this thing as part of a promotion for a free iPhone. This part of me usually wins out...


----------

